# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Thiết kế web trực tuyến : Yola .

## tuboi

NGÀY 24.10.2009
29.THIẾT KẾ WEB TRỰC TUYẾN : YOLA .
<img src=http://utbinh.com/A10/231009/yola.png>

http://utbinh.com/A10/231009/yola.png
http://utbinh.com/A10/231009/yola.doc
http://utbinh.com/A10/231009/yola.pdf
Tuần Báo Tin Học số 32 ( 2.08MB) :
http://utbinh.com/A10/231009/TBTH32.doc
Thế Giới Ảnh ngày 23.10.2009 ( 3.89MB ) :
http://utbinh.com/A10/231009/THEGIOIANH_231009.doc
Vô : http://www.jola.com > Nhập Full Name
Sau nầy Trang Web của bạn sẽ có tên : http://utbinh.yolasite.com
Địa chỉ Trang Web : http://utbinh.yolasite.com
Địa chỉ Trang Web : http://utbinhdesign.yolasite.com
Địa chì Trang Admin ( Dùng để Thiết kế Web và chỉnh sửa ) :
http://www.yola.com và đăng nhập

----------


## minhthu1987

ban ah ban co the huong dan cu the duoc ko?chu lamthe nay ko hieu lam

----------

